# una ayudita con matriz de leds de comportamiento diferente...



## macmx (Sep 1, 2010)

Saludos a todos!

ando tratando de hacer una matriz de leds que sea alimentada por coordenadas y que unicamente prenda un unico led a la vez, ejemplo mandarle un 2x3 por el serial y en una matriz de 8x8 desplegar algo como

XXXX
XXXX
XOXX
XXXX

creo que esto es mucho mas sencillo que todo lo que hay en este foro pero realmente no encuentro nada parecido. 

si pudieran ayudar con alguna info o link que me pueda servir se los agradesceria montones? realmente no se casi de esto pero lo voy a lograr, y no quiero todo facil, pero no he encontrado o (quiza no he sabido ver) algo que pueda servirme.

Saludos y gracias...


----------



## macmx (Sep 2, 2010)

nadie  que no hay mucha gente en este foro?


----------



## Scooter (Sep 2, 2010)

Es la primera vez que veo semejante idea, si tu dices que es mas sencillo...


----------



## mcpiebot (Sep 2, 2010)

Es relativamente mas sencillo para el usuario final, pero para quien lo construye pues ocupa mas programacion y diseño.

Si quieres algo que solo tengas que controlar sin armar nada ocupas algo como lo del siguiente link:

http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/product_info.php?products_id=759

saludos!


----------



## Scooter (Sep 2, 2010)

No lo veo nada sencillo ni útil pero en fin, sobre gustos no hay disputa.


----------



## macmx (Sep 2, 2010)

la finalidad es hacer un buscador dentro de un almacen... asi que cuando ingresas algo das unas cordenadas para guardarlo y cuando buscas ese algo te dira en que cordenadas esta...

Obvio lleva mas programacion y bases de datos y lecturas de codigo de barras pero eso ya lo tengo, solo me falta esto. Alguien tiene un poco mas que contribuir???


----------



## Scooter (Sep 2, 2010)

Pon dos decodificadores de binario, uno que saque la salida positiva y otro negativa, enmedio los diodos
PD. Yo pondría un display con las coordenadas o el código de la estantería. Eso lo veo vistoso y nada práctico.


----------



## macmx (Sep 2, 2010)

ya no me regañe mama  

lo que se pretende es evitar el error humano, dentro de la separacion a la que apuntan las coordenadas habra un monton de cosas diferentes de pero de carácteristicas muy similares, asi que si no lo metes en el lugar correcto sera dificil encontrar donde lo dejaste.


----------



## lubeck (Sep 2, 2010)

Yo creo que para ese tipo de proyectos lo mejor es usar microcontroladores...

(Serial+Matrices+Bases de datos)

hay mucha informacion al respecto...


----------



## Scooter (Sep 2, 2010)

No regaño, es una opinión. Creo que es mas eficiente un código del tipo *H12* que ver un punto en una matriz *20x20* o mayor.
Si solo vas a encender un led a la vez es fácil y efectivamente tu planteamiento es mas sencillo que por barras.
En el puerto paralelo hay 12 líneas: 8 juntas y 4 auxiliares. Podrías cargar los valores de 8 bits en dos latches tipo 74374 cada uno gobernado por una línea auxiliar y luego dos decodificadores mastodónticos uno que de + y el otro -.
Supongo que una matriz de 256x256 es lo suficientemente grande para lo que buscas. Y también para arruinarse comprando leds (65536 leds) y que no se entienda un pepino.
Busca en el foro como controlar el puerto paralelo, lo veo fácil. Lo mas complejo el megadecodificador.


----------



## macmx (Sep 2, 2010)

muchas gracias Scooter  creo que esto ultimo que dijiste si me sive mucho mas, pero no, de momento la matriz va de 8x8 y cuando mucho a 10 x 10, pero hay q mostrar el proyecto y ver que tal funciona en la práctica, de hecho hasta pensé en hacerla de 5x5 de momento, en lo que aprendo un poco mas de esto.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 2, 2010)

Pseudo esquema:





En uno de los latches para encender pones un 1 y en el otro un 0.
Los diodos rectificadores son para no forzar los leds en inversa.
Cuando quieras mas filas pon decodificadores. Igual lo puedes hacer directamente con dos de 4 a 16 y sin los latches.


----------



## macmx (Sep 2, 2010)

oleee muy bueno je solo me quedo algo de duda que me da algo de pena que es H12


----------



## Scooter (Sep 2, 2010)

H12 es un ejemplo de como lo haría yo; igual que las celdas de una hoja de cálculo, marcar el almacén por filas con letras y por columnas con números y unos displays que lo indiquen.
A1 sería primera fila primera columna
F6 Sería 6ª fila 6ªcolumna


----------



## macmx (Sep 3, 2010)

ok ya stá entendido luego... :$ las entradas de control 1 y control 2 pueden venir del pto serial verdad?


----------



## DSP (Sep 3, 2010)

Bueno, meto mi cuchara. jeje...

Yo utilizo PICs, pero, si utilizas algun microcontrolador de esta marca u otra, pero que tenga un puerto UART, la situacion se simplifica. Puedes utilizar la cadena que dijiste: "2x3". La secuencia es la siguiente:

-El microcontrolador espera una cadena de caracteres
-La computadora manda la cadena "2x3" por el puerto serial a 9600 bps (por ejemplo) con un caracter de final de linea ('\n' o '\r')
-El microcontrolador recibe el comando y lo interpreta tomando el primer caracter ("2") como columnas, ignorando el segundo caracter ("x") y tomando el tercer caracter como filas ("3")
-el microcontrolador atciva el anodo o catodo correspondientes a la fila y columna leidos
-el micro. espera el siguiente comando

La manera de implementar ese algoritmo depende del micro y lenguaje que utilizas.

En la parte del circuito, si tu micro cuenta con 16 o mas pines libres, puedes utilizar 8 para filas y 8 para columnas con los drivers necesarios para abastecer la corriente.

Para poder ayudarte seria bueno tener mas datos


----------



## Scooter (Sep 5, 2010)

Todo viene del puerto paralelo; hay 12 líneas disponibles. Busca en el foro porque hay mucha información al respecto.


----------



## macmx (Sep 6, 2010)

Scooter por ejemplo si pudiera utilizar las 12 disponibles del paralelo podria usar 6 con el 74ls04 y 6 con los Altos +5 para andar encendiendo la matriz o de todas formas requiero pics???


----------



## Scooter (Sep 6, 2010)

Si que puedes, pero para eso pones dos decodificadores y llegas mucho mas allá


----------



## macmx (Sep 6, 2010)

DSP para este caso que Micro te pareceria bueno ocupar, a la mano tengo un programador de los mas basicos que soporta los mods 16XXX  y tengo un 16f84a creo q no es lo que me serviria del todo verdad?

Gran Scooter como que llegas mucho mas allá?? osea que es mas complejo o a que te refieres???

Explicame mas a fondo acerca de esto si?


----------



## Scooter (Sep 6, 2010)

Que con unos decodificadores llegas a 2⁶ cada uno que resulta una matriz de 64x64 sin tener que hacer protocolos con el pic ni nada.


----------



## macmx (Sep 6, 2010)

ok muy bueno, entonces corrigeme si me equivoco: para prender un led podria sacar un alto por ambos lados y a uno de los lados aplicarle un inversor?? 74LS04 o ando bien equivocado.


----------



## DSP (Sep 6, 2010)

Que te parece esto... Espero que sepas usar proteus, mplab y lenguaje C y sobre todo, espero que te sirva

por cierto... me falto las instrucciones... pon un comando (ej. 3x5) en la hiperterminal y das enter


----------



## Scooter (Sep 7, 2010)

macmx dijo:


> ok muy bueno, entonces corrigeme si me equivoco: para prender un led podria sacar un alto por ambos lados y a uno de los lados aplicarle un inversor?? 74LS04 o ando bien equivocado.


Si, así es                           .


----------



## macmx (Sep 7, 2010)

Ole!!!!

Que hermoso está es justo lo que necesitaba DSP muchas gracias, parece que lo unico que necesito cambiar es el conseguir ese pic ya que andaba en el 16f84A y veo que este tiene mas funciones.

= tambien ya anda funcionando lo que me recomendaba Scooter, entonces si lo logro terminar, lo posteo en c# para que este disponible para la comunidad


----------

